# RCI points/weeks and DVC



## Dukevrj (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,  tuggers this is my first post on this very informative site.  (Glad I found it).  My question is if I have an RCI weeks account for a TS in Orlando, and also have an RCI points account for a TS in California.  Would I be subjected to the regional block DVC has in Orlando, If I use my points account to try to exchange in DVC for early Oct/2010.  Thanks in advance for any info Obtained. 

Duke


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem. 


BUT you never know what strange things RCI might do.


----------



## Dukevrj (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you, Bill

Now assuming I can exchange how early can i start looking for 10/2010


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are using Points and not exchanging for a unit that you have any affiliation with (not a unit at your home resort or within a home grouping of resorts), then you can look for an exchange ten months ahead of your anticipated check-in date.  (The RCI Points site will list the latest date that you can currently exchange for.)


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dukevrj said:


> Hi,  tuggers this is my first post on this very informative site.  (Glad I found it).  My question is if I have an RCI weeks account for a TS in Orlando, and also have an RCI points account for a TS in California.  Would I be subjected to the regional block DVC has in Orlando, If I use my points account to try to exchange in DVC for early Oct/2010.  Thanks in advance for any info Obtained.
> 
> Duke



Yes, if the points are made out of the Florida points, and rather than from a purely speculative or a "Points are points" perspective, my answer is based on making a reservation for DVC out of a RCI Points resort in Kississimme.  I had made a reservation on-line using my Vacation Village at Parkway for DVC.  About a week later, I got a call from RCI that I couldn't make this reservation as Disney has the regional block.  If the underlying resort is based in the Orlando area, you will be subject to the regional block by DVC.  If you have multiple units, one not based in Orlando, you should be okay.  I have another unit in Vermont and was able to make the reservation using the underlying points from that account.


----------



## Dukevrj (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank's for the info Gary. If I were to use the points for deposit on my Orlando week into my points account would that cause a regional block? Reason I state this is  because I would like to use my Orlando week in a points resort in California in March 2010, then DVC in 10/2010. If it does than I'll just stick to looking for weeks resorts for March.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dukevrj said:


> Thank's for the info Gary. If I were to use the points for deposit on my Orlando week into my points account would that cause a regional block? Reason I state this is  because I would like to use my Orlando week in a points resort in California in March 2010, then DVC in 10/2010. If it does than I'll just stick to looking for weeks resorts for March.



Yes, RCI would not let me use my Orlando-area resort in RCI Points to make the exchange into DVC but RCI would let me use my Vermont-area RCI Points resort for the exchange.  At the end  the day, it is kind of stupid because I can still make the exchange in points; I just have to make sure where the points come from when I request an exchange.


----------



## bobemac (Aug 16, 2009)

FYI, two weeks ago I selected a week in March 2010 at DVC Wilderness Lodge. I used points from my HGVC at Sea World in Orlando, Fla.
There was no problem.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 16, 2009)

bobemac said:


> FYI, two weeks ago I selected a week in March 2010 at DVC Wilderness Lodge. I used points from my HGVC at Sea World in Orlando, Fla.
> There was no problem.



Hopefully you won't have the situation when I had made a reservation for the Wilderness Lodge only to get a phone call from RCI saying it wasn't allowed.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 17, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> Hopefully you won't have the situation when I had made a reservation for the Wilderness Lodge only to get a phone call from RCI saying it wasn't allowed.



Gary

it seems even though people with HGVC who  own in orlando, nave their points  tied to a corporate account which does not have "location" attached to it....a nice loophole for HGVC members

still not quite sure what the message means at the bottom of DVC availability......it seems to imply if you own in kissimee/orlando you cannot trade into DVC even if the points you are using are in another US location

wonder how powerful the new RCI program is in being able to do member accounts cross checks....tongue in cheek

lawgs


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2009)

This is confusing because the RCI website says if you own in Orlando you can't exchange into DVC period, it doesn't really go into details.  

I too have a VV Parkway points account so they'd probably block that but I also have a Wyndham account and will soon have an HGVC account.  

Can I use deposits from these points accounts and do a weeks exchange into DVC using the HGVC or Wyndham deposits?   I am also a DVC owner but always looking for ways to get more Disney onsite time.   

*From the RCI website:
"**MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA** 
*


----------



## s**e (Oct 5, 2009)

*DVC*

I just bought a 300 pt wyndham las vegas package.  OK if i spacebank some points say enough for a 1 bedrm red into RCI at years end, how easy is it to get say a studio or 1 or 2 bedroom in the DVC resorts, using RCI?  Anyone know about this?   Can this hypothetical 1 bedroom red week be seen online or how does this work once you get the RCI account set up and want to exchange to other RCI resorts.  another way asked is How is this week seen at RCI is it visible as a 1 bedrom wyndham las vegas or is it a generic 1 bedroom red and can I use the online reservation system to book something at RCI?


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 10, 2009)

We own with HGVC and had no problem getting a DVC reservation on both the weeks side and the points side. Our friends also got DVC reservations using HGVC. We found working with the HGVC portal with RCI very easy to get the DVC.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 10, 2009)

> if i spacebank some points say enough for a 1 bedrm red into RCI at years end, how easy is it to get say a studio or 1 or 2 bedroom in the DVC resorts, using RCI?


You have zero chance unless (a) you ask for and get a visible and (b) get very very lucky with the week they give you.  Even then your chances are very very small.

The only reliable way for Wyndham points owners to exchange into DVC is through PlusPartners---and resale-only purchasers cannot do this unless they explicitly enroll their accounts at a hefty fee.


----------

